
Opensourcing Oculus DeepFocus: The AI Rendering System Powering Half Dome - yarapavan
https://www.oculus.com/blog/introducing-deepfocus-the-ai-rendering-system-powering-half-dome/
======
yarapavan
Link to demo -> [https://youtu.be/Xp6OlfJEmAo](https://youtu.be/Xp6OlfJEmAo)

Link to ACM SIGGRAPH Asia 2018 paper ->
[https://research.fb.com/publications/deepfocus-siggraph-
asia...](https://research.fb.com/publications/deepfocus-siggraph-asia-2018/)

Github repo ->
[https://github.com/facebookresearch/DeepFocus](https://github.com/facebookresearch/DeepFocus)

